# Pimples on my butt



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I've done some searching on this thread and have remarkably come up empty with respect to folks talking about saddle zits, pimples, or other types of general monkey butt. I'm wondering what folks have done to get rid of this condition. I don't think these are sores per se......they appear to be big zits...some are getting quite red (infected?) from being sat on so much. Since my knee problems have subsided, I've been putting in more and more miles....which leads to the zits right where my saddle meets my sit bones.

Yes....I get out of my shorts as soon as I get back from a ride.....yes, I shower and scrub down. Yes, I use a chamois....but, No....I do not currently use cream.

My question to the class is: In your experience...are all the creams the same, or are some better than others for the type of condition I have explained and would love to get rid of....it makes starting out in the morning painful.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RockadileSX (Apr 24, 2007)

Saddle Sores! 
Bag Balm (green container) works well, rub some on there to speed healing.
Change your seat! Try another one, like Specialized they give you 1 year to return it.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

For the first time in 10 years, I too am having trouble with saddle sores and general rash like symptoms. 
I too shower after riding and change my shorts every ride. I always wash my riding clothes before using again...

In my case I'll try the Bag Balm, I already have some to treat dry skin here in the desert. 
I thought it might be a fungal infection at first, but now I'm not to sure. Anti fungals at best, aren't helping after three weeks, and in fact burn when applied. 
This has been Lotramin and Miconazal Nitrate. 
Any other remedies would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

You know guys, the only people who should be dealing with this stuff for us are understanding wives or girlfriends.....


Drew


----------



## 57mtb (Jun 16, 2007)

*pimple butt*

Something I've found to be refreshing and possibly preventative is using an astrigent like Seabreeze, after the shower. It has a tingley feel, it cleans and disinfects. I start at the ankle and go all the way up using a cotton ball.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It is called Folliculitis and it is an inflamed hair follicle on your butt.

Chamois Butt'r or any of those sorts of chamois creams reduce friction and also prevent inflammation.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

After a long search the other night, using "saddle sore" as a search term, I came up with diaper rash cream as a solution. 
I bought some Desitin, because the recommended Johnson's wasn't to be found anywhere around here, and AHHHHHHHHH...
It works. I feel better overnight, than I have for several weeks. 
Most of the redness went away over night. Just don't apply it and sit on something without wearing shorts or underwear.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

are you wearing bike specific shorts?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

tomsmoto said:


> are you wearing bike specific shorts?


I do. Canari to be exact, with the cloth chamois. I clean them after every ride and have three pair. I also use powder. 
That's why I'm so stumped. I've never had saddle sore in over 10 years of riding. 
Even when I ride some in blue jeans, during the cooler months, I've never got it before. 
On the plus side, it's now getting better.


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

Chamois Butter to keep them away and Preperation-H and Witch Hazel ( Astringent) to treat them.

The worst part of Cycling...


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> It is called Folliculitis and it is an inflamed hair follicle on your butt.
> 
> Chamois Butt'r or any of those sorts of chamois creams reduce friction and also prevent inflammation.


What he said


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

+1 on diaper rash cream. While you're at it, pick up some baby yogurt... it is made with whole milk and tastes much better than the lame skim-milk stuff. Babies get all the best stuff.


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

Nappy(diaper)cream works for me aswell


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

How do you get rid of one? (without having to attend to the OR)

I don't get them, but I have one that appeared after a long ride with mid July, and although it has decreased in size noticeably, it's still there.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont know why or how but I used to wear traditional boxers underneath my riding shorts and I would get them ALL the time. But I recently switched to the underarmor undershorts (actually there Starter undershorts from Walmart but people know the name underarmor) and I have yet to get another pimple. Mabye it is something you should try. Hope this helps.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotta Know said:


> How do you get rid of one? (without having to attend to the OR)
> 
> I don't get them, but I have one that appeared after a long ride with mid July, and although it has decreased in size noticeably, it's still there.


Might sound gross to all of you but it was actually pretty comical. My brother would get them so bad from playing lacrosse he could barely sit down. So what my mom used to do was take a sterile hot sewing needle and burn them off. The pain on his face was priceless but it worked.


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

Gotta Know said:


> How do you get rid of one? (without having to attend to the OR)
> 
> I don't get them, but I have one that appeared after a long ride with mid July, and although it has decreased in size noticeably, it's still there.


I'm not certain I had saddle sore, but it was on my inner thigh/crotch.

After weeks of trying to "pop" it and giving up.... I decided one more time. Well this time some skin the size of 3/4 of a rice kernel came out. As though my body tried to form skin around the hair inside. Well of course the ensuing blood flow was fun to deal with as I was changing in the locker room to start my day at work....


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Sitz bath with Epsom slats. easy-peasy


----------



## Radair222 (Aug 2, 2009)

Used to get them all the time (inner thigh from running), switched to Tide Free laundry detergent, problem went away.


----------



## wreckingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> It is called Folliculitis and it is an inflamed hair follicle on your butt.
> 
> Chamois Butt'r or any of those sorts of chamois creams reduce friction and also prevent inflammation.


It's bacterial in nature, so be sure to wash your shizz, well, with bleach.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Those Dr. Schols corn cushions (the ones with the donut holes) work well to cushion the ole pressure-point-pimples...:thumbsup:


----------



## freerider619 (Oct 13, 2009)

cth978 said:


> I dont know why or how but I used to wear traditional boxers underneath my riding shorts and I would get them ALL the time. But I recently switched to the underarmor undershorts (actually there Starter undershorts from Walmart but people know the name underarmor) and I have yet to get another pimple. Mabye it is something you should try. Hope this helps.


+1, I use to get them too. But after I started to wear under armor type underwear it went away. I don't wear cotton underwear anymore. Maybe try to get a pair of silk underwear to wear under your shorts. I don't know if it will work since I never tried it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

you likely have a staph infection, very very common in athletes of all kinds. Get a prescription of doxycycline of the tetracycline family of antibiotics. Also use a very strong antibacterial/microbial soap like hibiclens. Use the hibiclens for 2-3 solid weeks along with the antibiotics and make sure you continually change clothes and use new towels every shower. When you apply, keep rubbing in the hibiclens on your skin for 3-5 minutes then rinse off with hot water. 


If you cant afford the hibiclens, you can use Dial Bar soap with triclosan. A staph infection is really hard to get rid of.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

THE #1 most important thing for this sort of issue is keeping the area dry, ALWAYS.

Keeping the area clean is easy, if you can keep the area dry. Loose fitting, fast wicking material is your friend.

Do you have to wear a chamois? It might be holding the sweat against your butt.

Also, NEVER NEVER NEVER EVER shave your butt. I had part of my butt shaved (because I needed stitches, not for fun) and I had terrible acne and ingrown hairs for about 3 months.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

Radair222 said:


> Used to get them all the time (inner thigh from running), switched to Tide Free laundry detergent, problem went away.


Thats actually really good advice. I had similar problems with getting bumps on my arms and thighs where clothes contacted them. I switched laundry detergent to a powder that is dye and fragrance free and use a lot less than what is recommended . Also switched the bath soap to dr bronners all natural. Bumps are gone, skin is clear, and I dont itch after a shower. I also save a lot of money.


----------



## joosttx (Jul 2, 2009)

I am glad no one has posted a picture of their affliction


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

As far as a chamios cream goes, I like to use Noxema. Some oil based creams can clog your pores. Noxema is non oil based, and because its basically a soap, there is no worry about clogging pores. Just rub it on before you ride and dont worry about washing it off untill your after ride shower. Off the bike use powders (medicated or non medicated Zeasorb) to keep the area dry. Noxema is a lot cheaper than some of the cycling specific creams out there. The only downside is when your riding buddies ask you why you smell like menthol. Try explaining that one without getting laughed at.


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

thrasher_s said:


> I had part of my butt shaved (because I needed stitches, not for fun)




I adjusted my seat position on all my bikes and swaped seats around for a while. Now I got them set right and it's been slowly disappearing, so that's the basic fix.


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

If you have one that won't go away, don't wait and try self remedies like I did. Went and saw my doctor after putting up with this for seven months......gave me a prescription for some antibiotics and cleared it right up!


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> For the first time in 10 years, I too am having trouble with saddle sores and general rash like symptoms.
> I too shower after riding and change my shorts every ride. I always wash my riding clothes before using again...
> 
> In my case I'll try the Bag Balm, I already have some to treat dry skin here in the desert.
> ...


Eric:If after 3 weeks the anti fungals aren't working, and in fact burn when applied, please STOP. Go to a dermatologist NOW. You may well have eczema. I am going thru the exact same thing right now. It has spread to the point I'm gonna have to stay off the bike for who knows how long? It's already feeling way better due to switching to steroid creams, and discontinuing the antifungals, which were making it WORSE. But if you don't treat it, it'll spread, and can become chronic. You don't want this. Irritation and chemical sensitivity are the usual triggers. I got mine after a 50 mile training ride for a century. Been using the same type of chamois shorts for years, wasn't doing anything different. Was going to try Assos cream, but never had this prob before now.
Why now? Who knows. Get it treated.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

BeaverTail said:


> you likely have a staph infection, very very common in athletes of all kinds. Get a prescription of doxycycline of the tetracycline family of antibiotics. Also use a very strong antibacterial/microbial soap like hibiclens. Use the hibiclens for 2-3 solid weeks along with the antibiotics and make sure you continually change clothes and use new towels every shower. When you apply, keep rubbing in the hibiclens on your skin for 3-5 minutes then rinse off with hot water.
> 
> If you cant afford the hibiclens, you can use Dial Bar soap with triclosan. A staph infection is really hard to get rid of.


Just purchased some Hibiclens. The bottle has a warning to not use in your genital area. My first thought was to use this as a general soap in that nether region but now I don't think I would use it. Maybe if was applied just to a small area with a q-tip but I do consider all that area "the genital area". Have others used this?


----------



## kjmccarx (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm glad I found this. I thought it was just a painful zit that I couldn't pop. I tried slicing it with a box cutter, but it just blend and is still there. It is right on my butt and it hurts to even sit.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

I had what started out as some pimples become more inflamed as I kept riding. Went to a dermatologist and he ended up lancing the 2 bad ones and shooting em' with cortisone. Had a trip to Mammoth a few days later so no real time to rest. Used a combination of Brave Soldier Friction Zone first (thickest) and Chamois Buttr' Eurostyle on top of that: no real issues. 

What I've found is that unless your saddle is perfect for you, you will get recurring issues. I'm talking perfect shape, sit bone support, padding (comfortable support but not mushy). The wrong saddle actually causes very minor abrasions on the skin from which bacteria will invade. I'm a little guy (5'7" 135lbs) so I always thought the narrower saddles were the ticket for me. NOT SO! My sit bones favor a 143mm saddle, and without a decent amount of padding, those racier saddles felt like sitting on a 2x4 (at least for my bony ass). True relief came when I switched to a WTB Vigo Pro saddle. Haven't had any issues since. You'll know it when you find the right saddle for you.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

+1 for going to a doctor to get the right treatment. I got two of these buggers right on the area where the bone sits with the saddle 4-5 weeks ago after riding a lot more than what I was used to. I thought they would go away but after two weeks it was more painful, so I tried the baby cream trick which did not work and ended up going to see the doc for it.
Here is what he prescribed (3x per day for 2 weeks):









for $10, I should have gone earlier! 
Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread.


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

Hibiclens! Scrub those genitals! Staph or Strep bacteria at work.


----------

